# medical care



## seitt

Greetings

My sentence for translation: “Like free education, medical care is a basic human right.”

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## SARI7

Hello Simon,
with your level of command in Turkish (not to mention others) where did you get stuck with that sentence? just curious.
and it says "ücretsiz eğitim gibi sağlık güvencesi temel insan haklarındandır".


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - as for why I got stuck, I somehow wasn't comfortable with the only things that came to mind: "bedava eğitim" and "tıbbi bakım", especially the latter. What is your opinion of these two?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, they sound OK, especially the latter.  _Bedava eğitim_ sounds a bit like a commercial to me.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------



## ouzhantekin

In this context, you can also use "sağlık hizmeti" for medical care. And just to be fastidious, I would say "...temel insan hakkıdır." might be a more faithful translation than "...temel insan haklarındandır." which translates "...is one of the basic human rights.".


----------



## SARI7

seitt said:


> Much obliged - as for why I got stuck, I somehow wasn't comfortable with the only things that came to mind: "bedava eğitim" and "tıbbi bakım", especially the latter. What is your opinion of these two?


Your understanding of these words were not incorrect. However, they were mot à mot, literal translations which would sound strange, to say the least. Your Turkish shows itself when not settled with "bedava eğitim" and "tıbbi bakım".
My curiosity satisfied now


----------



## seitt

Thank you all very much - how do you feel about "sağlık bakımı", by the way?


----------



## ouzhantekin

As much as not a literal translation, my native eyes & ears would like "sağlık hizmetleri" better.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

